# Tapatalk. New. I love it.



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

Agreed.

Now if only I could get it to do my dishes.


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the look but why is it that it still shows all threads read when you sign in. It doesn't do this for xda. The rootzwiki app also does this?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Also the AOKP sub forum's open up in a Web Page

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Also the AOKP sub forum's open up in a Web Page
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


where do I get it at? I didn't find it in the Play Store


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Why refresh an app and call it 2.0 yet not fix any of the issues from the previous version?

First I had to wipe the app data after upgrading just to keep it from crashing when trying to add Widgets or open PM's.

It still doesn't load most of the pictures in threads and if it does load them and you scroll past them they disappear. Same as the old version.

Once I actually got Widgets to add without crashing, they are completely blank until I resize them and then shrink them back to normal size.

Crashes when tapping on certain posts still.

I think they needed to skip the UI refresh and actually make the app more reliable and fix the long-standing bugs. What a joke.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the new Tapatalk as well I've used every beta version when they were released. Still has bugs and will continue to have minor bugs but they are pretty good a out fixing them.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Why refresh an app and call it 2.0 yet not fix any of the issues from the previous version?
> 
> First I had to wipe the app data after upgrading just to keep it from crashing when trying to add Widgets or open PM's.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. If that's the case I'll stay away from it. A lot of times it works better on the browser anyways.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Thank you for this. If that's the case I'll stay away from it. A lot of times it works better on the browser anyways.


Why? Nothing got worse. Its the same ole' Tapatalk with a face lift.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> Why? Nothing got worse. Its the same ole' Tapatalk with a face lift.


I personally like it and haven't had an issue with it. I'm not fan of the orange, ICS blue would be way better. But it'll do for now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Not to mention that some threads will not load when you opt to load it to the last unread post in the thread.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Why refresh an app and call it 2.0 yet not fix any of the issues from the previous version?
> 
> First I had to wipe the app data after upgrading just to keep it from crashing when trying to add Widgets or open PM's.
> 
> ...


^^^^THIS. They fixed nothing and gave it a minor UI change. Very disappointing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

trparky said:


> Not to mention that some threads will not load when you opt to load it to the last unread post in the thread.


The old version did that at times but I have noticed that the new one does that about half the time. Garbage I say.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

abqnm said:


> The old version did that at times but I have noticed that the new one does that about half the time. Garbage I say.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Haven't had this issue yet
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Anyone else having issues with adding the widget??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> Anyone else having issues with adding the widget??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Like abqnm said above, the widget is actually there, you have to "resize" it just a little in order for it to show up. WTF?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Anyone else having issues with adding the widget??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If it is crashing when you try to add it you have to to wipe the data for the app and set up all your forums again. It is stupid. If you add it and it just isn't visible or even let's you tap it, resize it and it should appear while resizing it. Then once it appears you can set it back to the correct size.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

I tried to buy the green layout because the orange is horrible (which in my opinion is why they went with orange) and when I click it in the settings, it opens the play store to the purple color instead. So I searched the green manually, purchased, went into Tapatalk, selected green, and the store opened to people again. Quickly got my refund. Will try again when I know it will actually work.

Anyone else? The blue seems to be the only choice that actually opens the store to the right color. But I'm not buying blue just to test it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 1.6.0, CNA.kernel 1.8.3, Leaked 4.0.4.radios, Inverted Gapps, Nova Launcher 1.0.2, 1200/350) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone try theming this yet? I tried changing a couple color codes but when trying to reinstall get a certificate error.

I replaced the resources.arsc, left the signature intact, and uninstalled prior to installing the modded version.

I also tried signing it myself.

I would really like to dump the orange. If anyone has any luck, let me know.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd love a ics blue and black theme (some white)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love a fully functional app.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Tapatalk pulls resources from framework-res. Themeing the app is not needed.

good day.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Why refresh an app and call it 2.0 yet not fix any of the issues from the previous version?
> 
> First I had to wipe the app data after upgrading just to keep it from crashing when trying to add Widgets or open PM's.
> 
> ...


App data wipe is normal for a whole new version.

Pictures not showing up has to do with hardware acceleration. Turn it off and they load fine. (Still should have been something they fixed.)

Widgets.. idk. Might have something to do with the above, or custom launchers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep a new theme would have been nice. Not a UI "overhaul." not to mention is still not functional. I want forum runner back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Its nice, but android is getting the short end of the stick from tapatalk. The iPad app destroys the android version. Sliding panels and web view w/navigator options is so much nicer


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm not impressed at all with this update. Few UI changes but other than that nothing great IMO.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

I found out how to get around the launching of the web for sub forums. Instead of the conventional path through the GN forum, go: Rootzwiki/Team Forums/AOKP/Device Threads/[pick thread]. Then you can subscribe and it will show up in your favorites.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I'd love a *semi* functional app.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


FTFY.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> App data wipe is normal for a whole new version.
> 
> Pictures not showing up has to do with hardware acceleration. Turn it off and they load fine. (Still should have been something they fixed.)
> 
> ...


I have never encountered another app that required a data wipe when updating from the play store or market. Even to a new version.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

And charging $2.99 for those that want a color change. And that's per color. That sucks. I also had to wipe data to get Widgets to work and I shouldn't have to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Tapatalk pulls resources from framework-res. Themeing the app is not needed.
> 
> good day.


Poke around the new version. They changed it up. Colors are now dictated by xml in the app.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

If you ask me, the app/colors remind me of MIUI v4.


----------



## rooted (Oct 27, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> And charging $2.99 for those that want a color change. And that's per color. That sucks. I also had to wipe data to get Widgets to work and I shouldn't have to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+1 x 3 to the fifth power


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

New update out today is better. The orange isn't so offensive.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

And the color purchases work...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 1.6.0, franco.Kernel #M2, Leaked 4.0.4.radios, Inverted Gapps, Nova Launcher 1.0.2, 1200/350) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone have the issue where they reply to a subscribed thread and it disappears from their subscriptions? I asked about this over at the tapatalk forums today and 30 minutes later they released an updated plugin for IPBoard that fixes the issue. Has this site been updated with the newest plugin yet that fixes this issue?


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

sabbotage said:


> Anyone have the issue where they reply to a subscribed thread and it disappears from their subscriptions? I asked about this over at the tapatalk forums today and 30 minutes later they released an updated plugin for IPBoard that fixes the issue. Has this site been updated with the newest plugin yet that fixes this issue?


Yes. I saw your post over there. I didn't see that it was updated.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

What really keeps driving me nuts is that the widget launches a new instance every time. I used to be able to hit home and do other tasks and come back to right where I left off if I tapped the widget. Now it launches a new session. I can get back to where I was through the recent apps button but I often find it faster to just tap the widget. Now I just keep losing my place.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

